# cory behaviour?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 6 little cories.( 3 pepper and 3 bronze) They play all over the tank and swim at all levels.
One of the pepper catfish also comes to eat at the surface. he is not getting air- just cruising looking for food along with the platies.
is this not odd for a catfish?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Odd as far as I know. Mine hang out on the bottom sifting through the sand.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mousey said:


> I have 6 *little* cories.( 3 pepper and 3 bronze) They play all over the tank and swim at all levels.
> One of the pepper catfish also comes to eat at the surface. he is not getting air- just cruising looking for food along with the platies.
> is this not odd for a catfish?


ms: *little* is the operative word and their behavior is not atypical especially in a large, underpopulated tank.

As they mature (which will be very slowly) they will begin exhibiting more typical Cory behavior.

TR


----------

